# Speaking of little bully dogs



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Check out this pug trying to pick a fight with a police k9 during a standoff in my neck of the woods yesterday! Crazy!



[URL="http://www.abc15.com/news/region-phoenix-metro/central-phoenix/video-pug-picks-fight-with-police-k-9-at-phoenix-barricade"]http://www.abc15.com/news/region-phoenix-metro/central-phoenix/video-pug-picks-fight-with-police-k-9-at-phoenix-barricade


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## DellaWrangler (Feb 24, 2014)

LOL, the Daily Mail also picked it up. In their article, they interviewed the pug's owner, who said that "the dog normally 'bolts' out of the front garden" Pug starts fight with police dog in middle of armed siege | Mail Online 



​


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, but now I'm feeling guilty for laughing. Thankfully the dog didn't get shot! Maybe we should link this video to the threads where our dogs are reacting on the leash, while they're being charged by roaming dogs? See, even a $XX,000 K9 with possibly hundreds of hours of training under its belt will also sometimes lunge under these circumstances, lol.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

I hope the owner is fined  I bet she thinks it's 'cute' that he 'bolts' out of the garden door and even cuter that he's getting in the middle of all of that. In the Pug's defense though, he doesn't know what's going on- he just sees another dog and is inclined to check it out and defend his territory. He has no conception of working dog or dog on duty.


eta- Blanketblack, I noticed that too and it made me feel a little better about my pups not always being 100%; and they're just pets


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

It's all fine and dandy until you can't cross the police tape


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

That would be my Mom's Maltese/Poodle that tries to attack my GSD.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Blanketback said:


> It's all fine and dandy until you can't cross the police tape


If it had been a GSD or other stereotypically protection-type...... there would be tape to cross.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Honestly I don't see the humour at all; I seriously am annoyed at the owners. They are admitting the dog gets out often, they did admit they realized they were entirely in the wrong and that their dog could have caused serious harm to befall one or more of the police officers by being such a distraction. Hopefully this will be enough of a wakeup call for them to become responsible owners and ensure that the dog doesn't get out again. Maybe this will be a good thing and more owners that otherwise wouldn’t have thought of their actions will be taking notice and changing

The sad thing is as I sit here and think about it, what would have happened if the pug was shot. The uproar and outage over that 'harmless' little dog being shot by the big bad police would have gone viral, and honestly in that situation I personally would not have blamed the officers one bit if they used force to remove the distraction. Would I have been sad and angry, yes, but at the owners of the dog not the police. Especially once the truth that the dog was allowed to roam often was let out. What if the suspect had taken advantage of the distraction and shot an officer or more or the k9 while they were focused on that little dog rather than the armed person. What if the K9 had reacted before the officers could intervene and bit or killed the dog or the handler. The whole situation is downright dangerous and all because of a little dog and owners who didn't bother to contain it.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

It's funny in a "How typical!" sense to me. Everywhere I've ever lived, there's been a tiny tyrant that's always running loose and couldn't recall to save its life. And it's sad that it happens, because they do lose their lives this way. People are often careless with their dogs.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Blanketback said:


> It's funny in a "How typical!" sense to me. Everywhere I've ever lived, there's been a tiny tyrant that's always running loose and couldn't recall to save its life. And it's sad that it happens, because they do lose their lives this way. People are often careless with their dogs.


Oh absolutely, I have one living next door to me and it drives me nuts.

I apologize if I came off as shaking my finger at those who see this and laugh. As dog people we see this differently than John Smith who would probably look at this and just laugh in mockery and humour. It's been a bad day for me


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

No, I completely agree with you too! That's why I said in retrospect I felt guilty for laughing.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

LOL. 
Reminds me of the riddle "How many software engineers does it take to change a light bulb?"


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Shade said:


> Oh absolutely, I have one living next door to me and it drives me nuts.
> 
> I apologize if I came off as shaking my finger at those who see this and laugh. As dog people we see this differently than John Smith who would probably look at this and just laugh in mockery and humour. It's been a bad day for me


It is funny but you are right!

Dog bolting out the door is unacceptable regardless of type!

Handler and his K9 need more work.

On comments one poster labeled him a "Thug Pug!"


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Blanketback said:


> It's funny in a "How typical!" sense to me. Everywhere I've ever lived, there's been a tiny tyrant that's always running loose and couldn't recall to save its life. And it's sad that it happens, because they do lose their lives this way. People are often careless with their dogs.


My neighbors across the street have two tiny terrors. They would leave them on their porch locked up/out and they'd bark at all hours and anytime someone on the street passed. They would let them get loose all the time and the guy would run around in his robe chasing the dog calling his name "Prince," LOL! Their grandson is the one that would let them out all the time. I kept finding dog poop in my driveway and once I stepped in it. 

I was fed up, so I grabbed two of my leashes, and wrote a note to them to use them instead of letting their dogs run loose to do business and do it in my driveway and that the barking was out of control! I put all that in a ziplock bag and left it on their steps. The leashes are now hanging in their tree in the front yard. They put up a huge response note in the tree but I never read it. The barking is minimal now and I never see them loose anymore, but three months later and the leashes are still in the tree.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

A girl and her dog said:


> My neighbors across the street have two tiny terrors. They would leave them on their porch locked up/out and they'd bark at all hours and anytime someone on the street passed. They would let them get loose all the time and the guy would run around in his robe chasing the dog calling his name "Prince," LOL! Their grandson is the one that would let them out all the time. I kept finding dog poop in my driveway and once I stepped in it.
> 
> I was fed up, so I grabbed two of my leashes, and wrote a note to them to use them instead of letting their dogs run loose to do business and do it in my driveway and that the barking was out of control! I put all that in a ziplock bag and left it on their steps. The leashes are now hanging in their tree in the front yard. They put up a huge response note in the tree but I never read it. The barking is minimal now and I never see them loose anymore, but three months later and the leashes are still in the tree.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

It's not a real party untill the Police are called!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Bless the Pug's little cotton socks!

I'm not at all knowledgeable on the training a Police dog does, but I thought training to ignore outside stimuli would be one?

So this is a great video on how some dogs are reactive when they are on lead with another dog that is not on a lead, regardless of their training.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Harry and Lola said:


> Bless the Pug's little cotton socks!
> 
> I'm not at all knowledgeable on the training a Police dog does, but I thought training to ignore outside stimuli would be one?
> 
> So this is a great video on how some dogs are reactive when they are on lead with another dog that is not on a lead, regardless of their training.


Far as I know it is? Not acceptable to me! Handler and dog would be going back to school!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Thats what I thought too

Oh well, just goes to show dogs are only human after all and do the wrong thing sometimes


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Harry and Lola said:


> Thats what I thought too
> 
> Oh well, just goes to show dogs are only human after all and do the wrong thing sometimes


Many some pros will chime in. The cops actually caught a break and maybe will review there K9 training program.

Wonder if the suspect was watching the news...hey cool..I'm outta here!


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Sri said:


> LOL.
> Reminds me of the riddle "How many software engineers does it take to change a light bulb?"


Zero! It's a hardware problem! :laugh:

The K9's tail was going a mile a minute.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was out walking my boy, when I had one, and was charged by a K9. It was explained to me that they can be kind of dog aggressive. 

But, k9s cannot afford to "ignore outside stimuli." They need to alert on threats. One can maybe teach a dog with strong prey drive an pack drive to ignore other dogs. But, the German Shepherd Dog is both a sheep herder and sheep guardian. The guardian part is for human or animal threats, and dogs are a huge threat to sheep -- watch any Lassie movie. 

But really, a k9 is out there trained to do a job. Having a loose dog irritating a police dog when it is trying to do its job, is a bit much to expect of a dog, to ignore a possible threat. Remember, that dogs do not look at a small dog and say, "yup, that's no threat." Size doesn't matter. Dog doesn't figure, "that human is under 18, not a threat." Nope, doesn't matter, if the human or canine is menacing, a K9 is going to respond to it. 

Ensuring k9s work well with others, share their toys and treats, and ignore ankle biters are not regular parts of k9 training.

The dog owners are idiots. They know their dog gets out, and they just allow it. They think it is cute for having the guts to go after a k9. Fine the idiot owners. I really don't care how big the dog is. Those cops are on the payroll to do a job, and two of them should not have to have been chasing some ankle biter down the street to keep it away from the crime scene. I am glad they didn't just shoot it, but I wouldn't have blamed them if they did. 

People need to pay more attention to their pets.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

selzer said:


> I was out walking my boy, when I had one, and was charged by a K9. It was explained to me that they can be kind of dog aggressive.
> 
> But, k9s cannot afford to "ignore outside stimuli." They need to alert on threats. One can maybe teach a dog with strong prey drive an pack drive to ignore other dogs. But, the German Shepherd Dog is both a sheep herder and sheep guardian. The guardian part is for human or animal threats, and dogs are a huge threat to sheep -- watch any Lassie movie.
> 
> ...


Ugh screw that..this is how you deal with Pug Thugs:











Let the PR department deal with it!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

LOL Pug Thugs, very funny


----------

